# Lexus IS 220d or IS 250



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

My search continues to replace my passat and a friend of mine suggested the lexus. Its something that has not crossed my mind but it could be in the running.

if there are any owners out there what are your views?

Also what are servicing/parts costs like?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

overall its mostly a toyota so should be good


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

LEXUS = Luxury EXport United States, basically it's a toyota altezza.

You get a lot for your money, I looked at them but went german having just blown up my jap car, the economy will be daft in the derv one though!


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

MuZiZZle said:


> LEXUS = Luxury EXport United States, basically it's a toyota altezza.
> 
> You get a lot for your money, I looked at them but went german having just blown up my jap car, the economy will be daft in the derv one though!


what did you go for if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Could consider something volvo or saab :lol: not that i am biased....


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Driven plent of IS220d's and IS250's - refinement wise the 250 is in a different league, the 2.3 diesel engine is awful and performance is not that great.

Depends on how many miles you do, if you can stomach the extra cost then petrol is the one to go for.

As for the rest of the car, really nicely built, well equipped, relaxing rather than sporty to drive - dealer service is superb.

New IS not out until very late 2012 so is still very much "current"


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> Could consider something volvo or saab :lol: not that i am biased....


which model in particular?



andy665 said:


> Driven plent of IS220d's and IS250's - refinement wise the 250 is in a different league, the 2.3 diesel engine is awful and performance is not that great.
> 
> Depends on how many miles you do, if you can stomach the extra cost then petrol is the one to go for.
> 
> ...


my mileage has gone back down to 12k per year so would consider petrol model


----------



## Andyowl (Mar 12, 2011)

Would go for the IS250 petrol if I were you. I've been a lexus owner now for the last 10 years, from the IS to the RX and back now to the IS250c.
Never had any problems and the customer services is excellent.:thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Andyowl said:


> Would go for the IS250 petrol if I were you. I've been a lexus owner now for the last 10 years, from the IS to the RX and back now to the IS250c.
> Never had any problems and the customer services is excellent.:thumb:


how much is servicing? either from inde or main dealer?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I always thought the IS250 was the best but very small inside.


----------



## Andyowl (Mar 12, 2011)

The basic oil service on my IS250c was £180.

The full service which follows the oil service is roughly £260 -£300.

These are every 10000 miles or 12 months


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

mistryn said:


> which model in particular?
> 
> my mileage has gone back down to 12k per year so would consider petrol model


s40 or s60 (although that has just been updated)

or 9-3 or 9-5 basically the whole of the saab range minus estates


----------

